# BunBun71 click here



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

This is a test to see how active you are on the forum. If you see this post in less than 3 minutes, then wow!!! I'll tag you to help in 5 mins...


----------



## peanutdabunny (Jun 11, 2021)

hi??


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi!  This is a test for BunBun71


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 11, 2021)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Hi!  This is a test for BunBun71


Oh sorry


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

in 4 minutes I'll tag her... if she doesn't find this thread first


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Oh sorry



that's okay! You're welcome here ")


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

you posted RIGHT at 5 mins 

hey hey bunny boy .. pics plz???


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Okay one sec


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

yeah duh ok s


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

That's buttons?


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

No.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh it's bunbunbunbunbunbunbunbunbunbun


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't have a buttons


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Oh it's bunbunbunbunbunbunbunbunbunbun


Yep


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi I'm new here


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

You are you?


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

What's you doing @SadieTheBun


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

.


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

hi


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

What's up?


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Whats up


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

Hm?


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

?


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm 13 i'm Jennifer who r u


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Im Jenna


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi Jenna


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

How are you


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

good


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

SadieTheBun said:


> good


Thats nice.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

lol


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

BUUUUUUUCK


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Your funny


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

lol yeah i guess


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

???


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

you are u @Cluckin'Bunny


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

I like chickens


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 11, 2021)

What's up with this thread?


----------



## SadieTheBun (Jun 11, 2021)

.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't no @Cluckin'Bunny made it


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 11, 2021)

yeah it's just to chat I guess


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 11, 2021)

Ey all righty then. Whose buns are going to the vets soon?


----------

